# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Proizvodi koji nisu testirani na životinjama

## -Sanja-

Molim vas listu animal friendly proizvoda
Hvala

----------


## Veronik

bilo je na stranici http://www.prijatelji-zivotinja.hr/index.hr.php

----------


## plavaa

Podrzavam ideju 100%, ali topic zatvaramo ....  ;) 

EDIT 6.7. - u dogovoru s administratoricom, temu ponovo otkljucavam

----------


## lavache

hmmm... da malo podignem temu...
lista koja je bila (ili još je) na pž, a koja je i kružila mailovima svojedobno je diskutabilna, pa preporučam svima koji žele netestirane proizvode da to provjere na licu mjesta, pošto na svakom takvom proizvodu postoji mali znakuć...

gorespomenuta lista je, najvjerojatnije, proizvod ljute konkurencije a ne nekog tko je želio njome postići bojkot kupovanja testiranih proizvoda...

moj prilog, tj. mini popis proizvoda koje koristim je:
nikel
urtekram

 :Wink:

----------


## BusyBee

Mislim da kod nas jos uvijek nema zakona da proizvodi koji nisu testirani moraju biti oznaceni zecicem pa sukladno tome, usudjujem se reci da je lista prijatelja zivotinja tocna.

----------


## BusyBee

Mukice, moj zecov je ovdje: http://www.caringconsumer.com/
Globalna lista onih koji ne testiraju (s mojom opaskom da je npr. Body Shop prodan L'Orealu, tj. (kršitelj koda)u, a njima NE VJERUJEM da ne testiraju   :Razz:  ): http://www.caringconsumer.com/pdfs/c...esDontTest.doc
Globalna lista onih koji testiraju: http://www.caringconsumer.com/pdfs/companiesDoTest.doc

Na stranicama prijatelja zivotinja je nama prilagodjena lista - bijela, siva! (ovo je novo) i crna, proizvoda koje mozemo pronaci u HR.

Wow, nasa je puno opsirnija od PETE. Odoh istrazivati zasto.   :Grin:  Iako, nisam sklona misliti da su se prijatelji zivotinja isli kompromitirati i deklarirati proizvode koji nisu testirani, kao da jesu, zbog nekog komercijalnog ili drugog skrivenog razloga.

----------


## Zorana

Znaci, dm nije na bijeloj nego sivoj listi? Zajedno s henkelom?

----------


## pepi

krema za ruke HAND+ proizvođača "Biovitalis" d.o.o. iz Turčina

----------


## plavaa

Arrrrrgh, sad moram ponovo printat i plastificirat ovo.   :Mad:  

Gledam ovu "companies dont test" listu i nasu bijelu... pa nije opsirnija?

----------


## Zorana

henkel je ipak na crnoj listi, ali dm i weleda su na sivoj. :?

----------


## lavache

ma nemojte skroz vjerovat tim listama... mislim da kod nas ipak postoji dovoljno označenih proizvoda da se možemo snaći...
jednostavno - kad idete u shopping proučite pakiranje...
ja tako radim već godinama...

----------


## upornamama

> Wow, nasa je puno opsirnija od PETE. Odoh istrazivati zasto.   Iako, nisam sklona misliti da su se prijatelji zivotinja isli kompromitirati i deklarirati proizvode koji nisu testirani, kao da jesu, zbog nekog komercijalnog ili drugog skrivenog razloga.


Lista Prijatelja zivotinja je opsirnija zato jer sadrzi podatke o proizvodjacima koji NE testiraju na zivotinjama i NE kupuju sastojke testirane na zivotinjama, za razliku od Pete koja ima samo listu proizvodjaca koji ne testiraju na zivotinjama ali kupuju sastojke koji su testirani na zivotinjama.
Ja kupujem samo one proizvode sa bijele liste Prijatelja zivotinja.

----------


## Moover

Može li mi netko ozbiljno odgovoriti, zašto bi netko trebao bojkotirati proizvode čiji proizvođači testiraju iste na životinjama?  :?

----------


## BusyBee

Ja sam istovremeno jako skepticna da nasi prijatelji zivotinja imaju vise sredstava od PETE i da zato bolje i opsirnije prate trziste (PETA uvijek ima oznaku uz one proizvodjace koji se nisu izjasnili ili koriste dio sirovina koje jesu testirane i to je uvijek bilo naznaceno u listama) ...  anyway, da ne razbijam glavu jos i o ovome, uputila sam im molbu da virnu ovamo ili bar na mail objasne razlike.  :Smile: 

Zorana, dm me bas  :/ vjerojatno je tako zbog tocno odredjenih proizvoda.

----------


## lavache

> Može li mi netko ozbiljno odgovoriti, zašto bi netko trebao bojkotirati proizvode čiji proizvođači testiraju iste na životinjama?  :?


pa ja ne vidim potrebu da se kozmetika testira na životinjama... kozmetika nije nužna, a kamoli presudna za čovjekov život, može se raditi od jednostavnim sirovina koje se mogu testirati na druge načine i ne vidim zašto bi životinje trebale patiti da bi mi imali manje bora, zategnutu kožu, manje celulita ili neko dobro sjenilo...

za lijekove je druga priča. lijekovi ponekad ipak olakšavaju život ili ga uopće omogućuju i sumnjam da bi - da je nekom od mojih bližnjih zaista neophodan neki lijek - odbila nabavku korištenje istog jer je testiran na životinjama...

----------


## BusyBee

> Može li mi netko ozbiljno odgovoriti, zašto bi netko trebao bojkotirati proizvode čiji proizvođači testiraju iste na životinjama?  :?


Pa meni osobno je to stvar postovanja i suzivota razlicitih vrsta. Stvar mog izbora i mog mira da odaberem onaj proizvod zbog kojeg nije patio ili bio ubijen neki drugi stvor.
Osobito kad se sasvim pouzdano zna da postoje alternative testiranju na zivotinjama i da vrlo cesto rezultati testova na zivotinjama uopce nisu primjenjivi na ljudskoj vrsti.

----------


## marilu

Pa samim tim sto se nesto testira na drugim zivim bicima bi trebalo dati nekome misliti, zar nesto cime bi trebali oprati kozu i omeksati je ili je zastititi od vanjskih utjecaja, moze biti stetno? 
I ako je vec nesto stetno, zasto provjeravati na zivotinjama koliko veliku dozu mogu staviti na ljudsku kozu da ne bi nastla steta? Zasto je uopce stavljati na nasu kozu? 
Provjereni i ne stetni proizvodi se ne bi trebali testirati na nikom osim na dobrovoljnim ljudima. 
Maslinovo, kokosovo, avokadovo, jojobino ulje i sl. nece nikom nastetiti, ali preradjevina od naftnog ulja nije bas nesto sto bi svatko zelio staviti na svoju kozu da ljepse izgleda, pa se to fino zamaskira, namirise sa raznim umjetnim parfemima i onda naravno provjeri kolika je steta. Eto ukratko zasto ja ne bih te testirane, ali i mnoge druge koji nisu testirani ali imaju listu koju ja ne razumijem.

----------


## upornamama

> Može li mi netko ozbiljno odgovoriti, zašto bi netko trebao bojkotirati proizvode čiji proizvođači testiraju iste na životinjama?  :?


Zato sto ima onih koji ne testiraju na zivotinjama.

----------


## upornamama

*BusyBee*, ja sam onaj odgovor o razlikama u Petinim i P.Z. listama dobila upravo od P.Z. kada sam ih prije par mjeseci zvala da mi pojasne te razlike.

----------


## Moover

> MMoover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Može li mi netko ozbiljno odgovoriti, zašto bi netko trebao bojkotirati proizvode čiji proizvođači testiraju iste na životinjama?  :?
> 
> 
> Zato sto ima onih koji ne testiraju na zivotinjama.


Zamolio sam ozbiljni odgovor... tvoj to definitivno nije. 

Mene to sve podsjeća na brainwashing....

----------


## marta

> upornamama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MMoover prvotno napisa
> ...


Kad pogledas malo s druge strane, zapravo i nije neozbiljan. Postoje proizvodi ciji su sastojci prirodni i koriste se oduvijek i ne testiraju se na zivotinjama. Znaci nitko ne gura nista zekama u oci i na ubije ih nakon toga.

----------


## upornamama

> MMoover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  upornamama prvotno napisa
> ...


To sam htjela reci, ali mislila sam (sasvim ozbiljno) da se iz onog sto sam napisala to moze iscitati.

----------


## Teica

Pa naravno da se iščitava!  :Smile:  
Ali ne iščitavam kakve to ima veze s brainwashingom  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

----------


## Lenni

Ja sam udomila pokusnog psa koji je testiran u razlicite "svrhe"(po mom-bedastoce).Nakon sto sam ga udomila,a vjerujte mi nisam to ucinila zato jer sam puno znala o testiranju vec iz ciste ljubavi i sucutnosti,ostala sam  sokirana kojim sve metodama testiraju zivotinje.Nakon par filmica bilo mi je dosta za cijeli zivot......zbog maskare,kremice i sl.,danas moj najbolji frend(moj pas)ima itekakve posljedice,a "najvazniji test" koji je radjen na njemu ne zelim ni spominjati jer vam ne zelim pokvariti ovaj dan.

----------


## Moover

> Pa naravno da se iščitava!  
> Ali ne iščitavam kakve to ima veze s brainwashingom  ?


Počeo sam pisati, al odustao.... nema veze... samo vi nastavite... nisam dovoljno upućen u problematiku da bih pametovao... Ne kužim šta oni rade pri tom testiranju? Mislite li da se proizvodi od prirodnih sastojaka ne testiranju prije puštanja u prodaju?

Ja osobno bih radije kupio nešto što je provjereno (na nekoj životinji) nego nešto što je baba u kućnoj radinosti sklepala od luka i trava iz svojeg vrta...   :Razz:

----------


## Lenni

Ako te zaista zanima kako i zasto????,odes lijepo na stranicu Prijatelji zivotinja i sve ti pise,iako iz tvoje zadnje recenice nisam dobila taj dojam.Uglavnom,izbor je na tebi  :Smile:

----------


## Moover

ajd dobro, na toj stranici ima svašta zanimljivo i edukativno.... sad sam malo pametniji što se tog tiče...

Ma, da me netko ne bi krivo shvatio, ja jako volim životinje (posebno janjad, prasce i perad - gavelino   :Grin:  ), ali dosad nisam znao da postoji toliko alternativnih načina testiranja...

Ali, isto tako, malo mi glupo za svaki artikl koji kupujem provjeravat način testiranja... naravno da je poželjno da nije testiran na životinjama... al ako sam s nekim proizvodom zadovoljan, teško da ću ga bojkotirat zato jer proizvođač testira na životinjama.... možda je to vama presurovo, al ok, ja sam samo iskren...  8)

----------


## lavache

pa i nije baš da se trebaš previše truditi kod provjere... uvijek postoji neki znakić koji se lako vidi... ili maca ili zeko i tak to, a i piše da nije testirano na životinjama...

a ako si sa nekim proizvodom zadovoljan, a testiran je, m akar te ne dira kaj je zeko trebal proći zbog tvog gušta, mislim da bi te trebalo dirati što je to na tvojoj koži da je uopće trebalo biti testirano...

netko je to ovdje već lijepo sročio  :Wink:

----------


## jadranka605

alajjj...vidin da sve šta koristim je na crnoj listi  :shock:

----------


## BusyBee

> Ja osobno bih radije kupio nešto što je provjereno (na nekoj životinji) nego nešto što je baba u kućnoj radinosti sklepala od luka i trava iz svojeg vrta...


A zgodna mlada lijecnica sklona alternativi, u svom kotlicu od mirisnih ljekovitih trava i etericnih ulja?   :Wink:  

Stvar je cesto u tome da proizvodi, iako testirani na zivotinjama, ne uzrokuju iste reakcije na ljudima pa ti dzaba testiranje iako je to vrlo jeftin biznis (za razliku od alternativnih nacinja "osiguranja" proizvoda) pa je jos uvijek uvrijezeno misljenje da je to jedino pouzdano, moguce i dobro za ljude. 




> malo mi glupo za svaki artikl koji kupujem provjeravat način testiranja... naravno da je poželjno da nije testiran na životinjama


Ma nije to bas jako tesko, osim u pocetku, kad mijenjas filozofiju pa krenes traziti alternativu i bacas neprihvatljive proizvode (ja sam npr. nakon erupcije neurodermitisa kod djeteta izbacila sve odjednom van iz kuce, a par godina kasnije, kad se ponovilo blaze, ali je i pas imao problema s kozom i dlakom, u jednom danu sam svu kemiju za ciscenje bacila i zamijenila octom, sodom bikarbonom i etericnim uljima).




> al ako sam s nekim proizvodom zadovoljan, teško da ću ga bojkotirat zato jer proizvođač testira na životinjama


To je tvoj osobni izbor.
Ja sam uspjesno nasla alternativu svim proizvodima koje sam koristila, neke s vise, neke s manje muke, ali prezadovoljna sam.  :Smile:

----------


## lavache

> Teica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa naravno da se iščitava!  
> Ali ne iščitavam kakve to ima veze s brainwashingom  ?
> 
> 
> Počeo sam pisati, al odustao.... nema veze... samo vi nastavite... nisam dovoljno upućen u problematiku da bih pametovao... Ne kužim šta oni rade pri tom testiranju? Mislite li da se proizvodi od prirodnih sastojaka ne testiranju prije puštanja u prodaju?
> 
> Ja osobno bih radije kupio nešto što je provjereno (na nekoj životinji) nego nešto što je baba u kućnoj radinosti sklepala od luka i trava iz svojeg vrta...


naravno da se testiraju, ali ne sadrže tvari koje bi mogle biti toliko štetne da se ne usude testirati na ljudima

ja na svoju kožu uopće ne želim stavljati nešto što ima takav sastav i to iz nekoliko razloga:
1. mogu preživjeti bez kreme/sapuna/šminke koja je testirana na životinjeme
2.pošto to mogu, samim tim smatram da je nepotrebno trošiti lovu na takva testiranja, što proizvod dodatno poskupljuje
3. imam alternativu koja je jednako (a ponekad i više) kvalitetna

dobro, točka 2 ne znači da je netestirani proizvod jeftiniji...

ali na kraju me najviše grozi što se zbog ljudske taštine (i ničeg drugog) milijoni životinja svakodnevno nalaze na rubu života... dakle, to nisu životno presudne stvari.

----------


## Serpentina

Tko god se smatra neupućenim u ovu tematiku, osim na stranicama PŽ se može informirati i jednostavnim ukucavanjem vivisekcija ili vivisektion u pretražnik i nabacit guglanje.

Stravično.

Već dugo nastojim koristiti samo cruelty free proizvode.
A sada sam se bacila i na homeopatiju. Živjela priroda!   :Smile:

----------

